# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  I Love This Magic 3D Printing Pen

## Blackbobgie

Recently, I have seen many videos about* 3D printing pen*.* Polyes Q1* attracts me a lot. It tells that it is a good choice since it is quick to form, safe to use, and convenient to carry. 
Polyes Q1 adopts the blue LED and it has photo-polymer inside, and it solidifies immediately when exposed under the blue light . 
According to videos, Polyes Q1 gathered much attention at the Expo in Shenzhen, China. What attracts me a lot is that Polyes Q1 and the safety level sensor inside in order to protect children from being hurt by eyes. That is to say, Polyes is suitable to more kinds of person than the other 3D printing pens in the current market. 

Polyes website: www.3dp.fm

5.jpg

The Expo in Shenzhen, China: 
http://youtu.be/9IWl3z-TchQ
http://youtu.be/6kRMlb54nsg

Full version of Press Conference: 
http://youtu.be/Sk65gOaYBJg

Short Version: 
http://youtu.be/LUnbEmeT-sk

----------

